# Ullrich Speaks on 2010 DTM Regulations



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hans Werner Aufrecht (board, ITR e.V.)
“With exciting races, the current season proves how well-balanced the DTM cars of the two manufacturers Audi and Mercedes-Benz are. Our handicap weight rule also allows for fascinating motorsport. I applaud the decision made together with the DMSB not to pursue any elaborate new developments for the year 2010 and compete with the current range of cars in the next season as well. That gives us planning stability for next year already now and sufficient time to develop new DTM regulations for 2011.”
Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich (motorsport director, Audi)
“As new technical regulations are being envisaged for 2011 which are meant to make it easier for other car manufacturers to enter the DTM, freezing the technology for the 2010 season is an absolutely sensible way which helps to continue saving money in a significant way. In this respect, the DTM has always been a trendsetter and is setting another important example in economically difficult times like these. DMSB, ITR, Mercedes-Benz and Audi have worked together in a constructive way to come to this solution, of which the fans benefit, too: they already know now that next year, the field will be just as closely together as this year, or perhaps even closer.”


----------

